# Do You Like Lady Gaga?



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

I actually prayed TO her last night. So yea, big fan.
Also sometimes I play her music on these really high quality speakers and I close my eyes and pretend shes in the room with me.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Yes, though I don't think I'm quite as big of a fan as the OP.

:wink:


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

No. She exceptionally fake and uninteresting as a character, and her music is boring.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

She's a Madonna-wanna-be, IMO. Have you heard Madonna's song "Express Yourself"? Listen to it, and then "Born This Way". Ugh.


----------



## Magenta (Apr 5, 2011)

Perhaps you should check out Vigilant Citizen and stop worshipping false idols.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

@*Ormazd
@* *Snakecharmer*

If there was a NOT Thank button I would press it! Hmmph!


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

Magenta said:


> Perhaps you should check out Vigilant Citizen and stop worshipping false idols.


She is no false idol. She loves me. Her life in an inspiration. Her music gives me joy and comfort. Most importantly, she exists. That's more than I can say about most gods.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

*Sigh* A con artist.There is nothing substantial nor truly evolutionary or innovative being presented by way of her works.They are constructs that are developed with the intension of fooling and duping others..to subject the audience to a prism of nonsense and stupidity.She saturates and infects our culture with poison..contributes to it's steady decay..I do not like her.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> *Sigh* A con artist.There is nothing substantial nor truly evolutionary or innovative being presented by way of her works.They are constructs that are developed with the intension of fooling and duping others..to subject the audience to a prism of nonsense and stupidity.She saturates and infects our culture with poison..contributes to it's steady decay..I do not like her.


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

Magenta said:


> Perhaps you should check out Vigilant Citizen and stop worshipping false idols.


Are implying some idols are better than others?




Sillia Rosa said:


> If there was a NOT Thank button I would press it! Hmmph!


That's not very nice, you asked for an opinion and we gave ours.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

Ormazd said:


> Are implying some idols are better than others?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I suppose you're right. But it hurts when my Gaga is insulted. All she wants is to make people happy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> *Sigh* A con artist.There is nothing substantial nor truly evolutionary or innovative being presented by way of her works.They are constructs that are developed with the intension of fooling and duping others..to subject the audience to a prism of nonsense and stupidity.She saturates and infects our culture with poison..contributes to it's steady decay..I do not like her.


Yes. I think she is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Sillia Rosa said:


> All she wants is to make people happy.


...or gain wealth and fame by stealing others' work.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Yes. I think she is laughing all the way to the bank.


False. She's gone break several times b/c she puts all her money into her show.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Sillia Rosa said:


> False. She's gone *broke* several times b/c she puts all her money into her show.


She doesn't sound too smart. Financial security "was" in her hands.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

...really? No fans? Just a bunch of haters?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Muck Fe said:


> She doesn't sound too smart. Financial security "was" in her hands.


She is ranked #4 on the Forbes list of richest celebrities. Some sources say her net worth is around $110 million.

I think she tries to be controversial, and stating that she is broke - oh, and that she has sex with bandmates - is simple attention-whoring.


----------



## Soul Eater (Jun 6, 2010)

I like her a lot for her advocacy in gay rights and enjoy her music as well. I know it's incredibly bland and mostly unoriginal -- most pop music is. You know, if anything, she's a brilliant marketer of herself and phenomenal actress. She does have a pretty nice voice, as well, especially when you compare her to the other pop acts out at the moment.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> She is ranked #4 on the Forbes list of richest celebrities. Some sources say her net worth is around $110 million.
> 
> I think she tries to be controversial, and stating that she is broke - oh, and that she has sex with bandmates - is simple attention-whoring.


La la la la la!! I can't hear you!


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Nope. Mrs.Germanotti showed a little talent when she was still playing the piano and singing; even though her stuff was sort of derivative.
Now she just outright ganks everything that's come before her. The songs are overproduced and stupid, the costumes are just fucking idiotic. I can believe people take her as seriously as they do. I take her popularity as a barometer of where most people's heads are. Up their asses, apparently.

WTF, PEOPLE.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

Valdyr said:


> I think we may just have fundamentally have different ideas about the role of art in society. Call me more pessimistic than you, but I think art is non-linguistic cultural expression. I don't think there _is_ a "higher" standard of culture in any meaningful sense, since art is just expression/communication. Certainly, Gaga isn't attempting to deal with deep philosophical subject matter, or express complex emotions such as existential anxiety, sublimity, etc., and I agree with you that people ought to strive to be more contemplative on these and other issues. Maybe they should listen to more music that expresses these things as well. But I still challenge the notion that pop music like Gaga is working against the goal of a nonexistent "higher" cultural state.
> 
> The existence of music like Gaga is not the cause of certain attitudes, it is an example of them. Whether those attitudes are to be opposed are a broader consideration and not limited strictly to art.


While Gaga doesn't get too deep with her music, she will touch a lot of themes with her songs, layer in a lot of symbolism and her music can be interpreted in so many different ways....like ah, a lyrical swiss army knife if you will.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Valdyr said:


> I think we may just have fundamentally have different ideas about the role of art in society. Call me more pessimistic than you, but I think art is non-linguistic cultural expression. I don't think there _is_ a "higher" standard of culture in any meaningful sense, since art is just expression/communication. Certainly, Gaga isn't attempting to deal with deep philosophical subject matter, or express complex emotions such as existential anxiety, sublimity, etc., and I agree with you that people ought to strive to be more contemplative on these and other issues. Maybe they should listen to more music that expresses these things as well. But I still challenge the notion that pop music like Gaga is working against the goal of a nonexistent "higher" cultural state.
> 
> The existence of music like Gaga is not the cause of certain attitudes, it is an example of them. Whether those attitudes is to be opposed are a broader consideration and not limited strictly to art.


I thank you for your eloquence in responding.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Sillia Rosa said:


> You people are terrible human beings!!!!!


Coming from you,this is a supreme compliment :tongue:


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Sillia Rosa said:


> You people are terrible human beings!!!!!


I can't tell if you're joking or not anymore, but this is overreacting. Some of the other posters here may disagree with you, and some of them may do so in an unnecessarily vehement fashion given the subject matter, but there's no reason to call them terrible people.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> Coming from you,this is a supreme compliment :tongue:


Do you like Kate Blanchette?


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

Valdyr said:


> I can't tell if you're joking or not anymore, but this is overreacting. Some of the other posters here may disagree with you, and some of them may do so in an unnecessarily vehement fashion given the subject matter, but there's no reason to call them terrible people.


Okay, terrible is an overreaction, but hate mongering in all its forms is something that I and Gaga stand against.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> I thank you for your eloquence in responding.


And I thank you for making an intellectually stimulating post. roud:



> hate mongering in all its forms is something that I and Gaga stand against.


Okay, this is fair.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Sillia Rosa said:


> Okay, terrible is an overreaction, but hate mongering in all its forms is something that I and Gaga stand against.


Hate mongering? Way to exaggerate. Never said I hated her...just not a fan of her work, and I don't find her original.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Sillia Rosa said:


> Okay, terrible is an overreaction, but hate mongering in all its forms is something that I and Gaga stand against.


****** u trollin*'.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

Peripheral said:


> ****** u trollin*'.


Excuse me?


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I have to say, this is not the direction I expected a thread about a pop artist to go.

Then again, this could be me being out of the loop when it comes to internet music discussion, something I don't do that often.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

LOL, what exactly does one pray to Gaga for? Glitter? I mean seriously....


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

Eerie said:


> LOL, what exactly does one pray to Gaga for? Glitter? I mean seriously....


I asked her to give me the determination and strength to do what I need to do. The same determination and strength she used to get where she is today. She's put so much hard work to get to the top. She's an inspiration to me. I also prayed that she'd become an atheist.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Irony.....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Sillia Rosa said:


> I asked her to give me the determination and strength to do what I need to do. The same determination and strength she used to get where she is today. She's put so much hard work to get to the top. She's an inspiration to me. I also prayed that she'd become an atheist.


Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

Her music is *okay*, and I hate her.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Lady Gaga, and her music lacks any *substance* whatsoever. Sure, it's fun to dance to. But it stops there. I wish this didn't frustrate me as much as it does, but I guess I just have a passion for music that actually _means _something.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Obvious troll is obvious.


I'm an excitable fan.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay, I will make a note to stop talking to the haters and just talk to other fans.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

There's about 5 gaga thread links at the bottom of this thread, you should have no problem.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

PoppyPeedOnMySofa said:


> Ehh, she is alright. It's always the fans that annoy me the most of any big star. They always make them out to be bigger than they actually are.


She's the personification of raw talent.


----------



## Nostalgic (Jul 20, 2010)

Lady Gaga is one of my very favorite singers and performers. I love how she encourages kids to not be afraid to be themselves and to accept who they are. I considered myself an enthusiastic fan, that is until I saw @Sillia Rosa 's OP :mellow:


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Sillia Rosa said:


> She's the personification of raw talent.


Yeah, it could use some refining.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

Muck Fe said:


> Yeah, it could use some refining.


Please, that's like saying Beethoven or Bach needs to improve.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Sillia Rosa said:


> Please, that's like saying Beethoven or Bach needs to improve.


 If someone repeats that in 300 years, I might believe you.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

Muck Fe said:


> If someone repeats that in 300 years, I might believe you.


*sigh*
I'm afraid she's starting to go mad. It's a possibility she'll be just another blip on the map if she doesn't go back to her old work soon.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Sillia Rosa said:


> *sigh*
> I'm afraid she's starting to go mad. It's a possibility she'll be just another blip on the map if she doesn't go back to her old work soon.


Agreed. As soon as I saw the "meat dress", my heart sank


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

"The secret to creativity is knowing how to hide your sources."
-Albert Einstein

Someone documented her creativity.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Sillia Rosa said:


> YAY! Another little monster! Paws up! Whats with all the haters on this forum eh?


WOOP! *high 5's* More fans of the Gaga! Everyone tends to hate her or thinks she's "ok" 
I know! Dude stop the hatin' T_T she's insperational   imma little monster 4 eva.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Freak show. I am not amused by her, nor interested. Just a slight interest in the song, bad romance. I do love when Larry King tries to imitate p-p-p-p-p-p-p-poker face, tho.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

xdollie. said:


> WOOP! *high 5's* More fans of the Gaga! Everyone tends to hate her or thinks she's "ok"
> I know! Dude stop the hatin' T_T she's *inspirational*   imma little monster 4 eva.


Actual Options:
-Care (Either a little or a lot)
-Dislike (Either a little or a lot)
*-Indifferent*
-Never Heard of


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

Muck Fe said:


> "The secret to creativity is knowing how to hide your sources."
> -Albert Einstein
> 
> Someone documented her creativity.


This is ludicrous.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Sillia Rosa said:


> This is ludicrous.


Luckily, one of her fans has a sense of humor.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Muck Fe said:


> "The secret to creativity is knowing how to hide your sources."
> -Albert Einstein
> 
> Someone documented her creativity.


I'd like to point out that on the first page of THAT SAME BLOG was was written the following:


> The woman does nothing but walk down the street in crazy outfits and spread messages of love and acceptance. If that bothers you THAT much to the point where you hate her, then you have a problem.
> 
> Unlike most of the basic-ass popstars today, Gaga writes all of her own lyrics, composes all of her own music, co-produces most of her own songs, creatively directs every aspect of her career, says what she wants, wears what she wants, sings about what she wants, speaks up against things that she doesn't believe in, and is actually an amazing singer and performer.
> 
> If you don't like the cunt, that's fine, but have an actual reason to dislike her and disliking her because she's unoriginal is not a valid reason. Every single person on this planet is unoriginal. I am unoriginal, you are unoriginal, Madonna is unoriginal, and Lady Gaga is unoriginal. Most Gaga fans will tell you she's not 100% original and even Gaga will tell you that (see the Larry King interview).


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Nomenclature said:


> I'd like to point out that on the first page of THAT SAME BLOG was was written the following:


>_< That was the punchline.


----------



## Luneth (Apr 7, 2011)

I hate her with every fibre of my being. Someone who so desperately tries to look different to get noticed as 'controversial', when in true fact this 'controversial persona' is a mere facade for their lack of talent. I cannot stand this type of person.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I am indifferent. I do not listen to radio or watch any music channel, so chances of seeing or hearing anything from her is slim.

I do, however, love how psychotic her fans are. Crazy people are fun to watch... from a distance.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa GA! Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa GA! 
Lady Gaga for President!!


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

Bast said:


> Agreed. As soon as I saw the "meat dress", my heart sank


It made me sad face as well


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Luneth said:


> I hate her with every fibre of my being. Someone who so desperately tries to look different to get noticed as 'controversial', when in true fact this 'controversial persona' is a mere facade for their lack of talent. I cannot stand this type of person.


Sadface....


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Nah, I'm not into that whole popular music, film, and television show thing. 

he's a great entertainer though. She's amazing at what she does. I appreciate her contribution to society. Rock it.


----------



## Magenta (Apr 5, 2011)

Please. Contribution to society? People need to stop fawning over idols that encourage little girls to be prematurely sexualised, and redirect their attention to what is important in society. Mother Theresa made a great contribution to society, not a manufactured pop star, teaching children about oral sex and esoteric stuff that is far too complex to bother discussing here.


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

Muck Fe said:


> "The secret to creativity is knowing how to hide your sources."
> -Albert Einstein


That's a very Ne quote, anyways I am kind of neutral towards her, I don't think her music is extremely bad(she is successful at making catchy pop music), I also like _some _electropop but not in the style she does it. I think alot of the animosity towards her is overly reactionary too(like other pop stars haven't done controversial things before), take her for what she is, a pop musician, I mean really, I get the feeling some even want her dead. She's not a freaking mass murderer, the immense hatred for her is just as bad as the over hyped sensation over her.


----------



## coder25 (Dec 20, 2010)

Not a fan though I like couple of her songs. She's pretty creative though.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

Magenta said:


> Please. Contribution to society? People need to stop fawning over idols that encourage little girls to be prematurely sexualised, and redirect their attention to what is important in society. Mother Theresa made a great contribution to society, not a manufactured pop star, teaching children about oral sex and esoteric stuff that is far too complex to bother discussing here.


1: Mother Teresa is a TERRIBLE person, nothing more than a poster girl of Vatican's poltical agenda. Please read "Missionary Position" by Christopher Hitchens
2: Yes Lady gaga contributes to society through A: her cultural achievements and B: her advocacy for gay rights, amongst other charitable causes
3: Lady Gaga makes songs about sex, it's not her damn fault if parents are stupid enough to let their kids listen to it. She DOESN'T make children's music.


----------



## SullenAesir (Apr 10, 2011)

JoetheDreamer said:


> She is utterly stupid. I hate her music.


----------



## Magenta (Apr 5, 2011)

Sillia Rosa said:


> 1: Mother Teresa is a TERRIBLE person, nothing more than a poster girl of Vatican's poltical agenda. Please read "Missionary Position" by Christopher Hitchens
> 2: Yes Lady gaga contributes to society through A: her cultural achievements and B: her advocacy for gay rights, amongst other charitable causes
> 3: Lady Gaga makes songs about sex, it's not her damn fault if parents are stupid enough to let their kids listen to it. She DOESN'T make children's music.


A terrible person? Yeah, right. I've been in the Sisters of Charity soup kitchens on many occasions - tell the nuns there, who are feeding and clothing the homeless and destitute that Miss Germanotta is a better example to follow. What a stupid viewpoint you have on life; quite sad, and not worth even discussing. 

Learn about the music industry's agenda. Or even better, focus on the fact that governments are committing genocide daily, in the name of 'defence', focus on the fact that companies like Monsanto are destroying the food chain, that civil liberties across the globe are being eroded daily, that we are racing towards a totalitarian state - in fact, don't bother. Many are destined to be useless consumers, and wasting energy trying to get those types to give a crap about anything other than the latest manufactured pop star/celebrity/actor etc they salivate over is, quite frankly, a waste of time better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

Magenta said:


> A terrible person? Yeah, right. I've been in the Sisters of Charity soup kitchens on many occasions - tell the nuns there, who are feeding and clothing the homeless and destitute that Miss Germanotta is a better example to follow. What a stupid viewpoint you have on life; quite sad, and not worth even discussing.
> 
> Learn about the music industry's agenda. Or even better, focus on the fact that governments are committing genocide daily, in the name of 'defence', focus on the fact that companies like Monsanto are destroying the food chain, that civil liberties across the globe are being eroded daily, that we are racing towards a totalitarian state - in fact, don't bother. Many are destined to be useless consumers, and wasting energy trying to get those types to give a crap about anything other than the latest manufactured pop star/celebrity/actor etc they salivate over is, quite frankly, a waste of time better spent elsewhere.


Roooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooit.


----------



## Magenta (Apr 5, 2011)

Sillia Rosa said:


> Roooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooit.


My patience does not extend to everyone. Wilful ignorance is the one thing that is guaranteed to get on my last nerve.


----------

